# Franken-Bike-Marathon am 19. Juni 2016



## obermain_biker (7. Januar 2016)

Freut Euch auf die 19. Auflage des FBM`s im schönen Obermaintal.

Es warten 3 Panorama-Strecken auf Euch (viel Wald, trails, Schotter, kaum Straßenanteile)
Distanzen 19km - 48km - 87km.

> Sonderwertung für Enduro-Bikes
> Sonderwertung für E-Bikes
> Sonderwertung Bay.-Meisterschaft - MTB-Bayernliga

- Startergeschenk Handschuh "rain-pro" von chiba im Wert UVP 40EUR (begrenzte Verfügbarkeit!!!)
- Wochenendaufenthalt für 2 Personen im Wert von je 360 EUR für die Gesamtsieger Langdistanz m/w

*Infos und Anmeldung unter www.frankenbikemarathon.de*


----------



## SuperiorF40 (16. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei...mit dem Endurobike...wird bestimmt echt cool,wenn man den Bericht vom letzten Jahr durchliest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradfahrer (16. Januar 2016)

würde auch gern enduro mitfahren. habe aber nur 140mm federweg, statt der geforderten 150mm.
dafür 2,4er reifen und 14kg. wäre ich damit trotzdem zugelassen?


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. Januar 2016)

Leute, fahrt da mit! Geile Strecke, so etwas gibt es auf dem deutschen Marathon-Markt nicht oft. Zudem nette Atmosphäre, kein Großveranstalter. Außerdem ist "der" Franke ein an sich sehr angenehmer Menschenschlag. Also: Melde Dich an!

Für mich nur leider etwas zu weit weg, sonst würde ich da definitiv wieder starten.

Grüße aus den bayerischen Alpen.


----------



## DirkCC (21. Januar 2016)

Ich kann Stefan nur zustimmen. So viel Trail bei einem Marathon erlebt man selten. Es gibt ein paar tricky Stellen bergauf und bergab, aber nichts übertriebenes und eng wirds eigentlich nur bei den ersten Waldtrails, dann verteilt es sich gut und man kann die Strecke "genießen" 

Und danach weiß man, was man gemacht hat  ;-)

Die Orga auf und neben der Strecke ist sehr gut, die Helfer sind mit Herz dabei, das merkt man als Fahrer.

Leider auch für mich zu weit weg für eine regelmäßige Teilnahme.


----------



## SuperSamuel (22. Januar 2016)

die eine ganz steile Abfahrt mit dem losen waldboden find ich zu gefährlich.... aber sonst echt top Strecke!!!


----------



## ragazza (21. Februar 2016)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> die eine ganz steile Abfahrt mit dem losen waldboden find ich zu gefährlich.... aber sonst echt top Strecke!!!


auf der Strecke gibt es keine "ganz steile" Abfahrt. Alles fahrbar, keine Angst


----------



## Onnni (11. März 2016)

Jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert... Ich bin 52, komme vom RR und meine MTB-Fahrtechnik ist, nunja, verbesserungswürdig. Steile Abfahrten mag ich nicht so sehr. Kann man als Schisser diesen Marathon fahren, oder besser nicht?


----------



## SuperSamuel (11. März 2016)

Ja, schon! Schieben geht immer, aber nicht oft nötig. Nur die eine steile Stelle, an der 2014 der Unfall passierte. Davor hab ich immer recht Respekt. Bei Nässe sind die Wurzel-Trail-Abschnitte auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## FatAlbert (11. März 2016)

Ich bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren und kann den FBM allen empfehlen, die Wurzeltrails mögen. Das Rennen ist auch super organisiert.

Auf Youtube gibt es ein Video von der 2015er Langstrecke, das ziemlich gut den Streckencharakter widergibt, insbesondere den hohen Trail-Anteil in der zweiten Schleife.



.

Streckenweise geht es weglos durch den Wald, daher ist die Strecke auch nur am Renntag freigegeben. Der hohe Waldanteil hat den angenehmen Seiteneffekt, dass es auch bei hohen Temperaturen noch kühl bleibt und das Rennen selbst bei Regen noch Spaß macht, weil der Waldboden relativ viel Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt.

@Onni: Lass dich nicht verunsichern. Die Abfahrt ist hervorragend gekennzeichnet und mit Matten an den Bäumen gesichert. Die besagte Abfahrt ist auch im Video bei ca 10:25 zu sehen. Das wirkt auf dem Video zwar harmloser als in Wirklichkeit, aber man kann bei Bedarf rechts auf der markierten Weg schieben, so dass man sich nicht mit Abfahrern in die Quere kommt.


----------



## ragazza (11. März 2016)

ja, bitte rechts runterschieben. Die MTB-Fahrer halten sich gerne links, um den Schub unten nach links gleich mitzunehmen. Danke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. März 2016)

FatAlbert schrieb:


> Ich bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren und kann den FBM allen empfehlen, die Wurzeltrails mögen. Das Rennen ist auch super organisiert.
> 
> Auf Youtube gibt es ein gutes Video von der 2015er Langstrecke, das ziemlich gut den Streckencharakter widergibt, insbesondere den hohen Trail-Anteil in der zweiten Schleife.
> 
> ...



Hi,
schicke Aufnahmen. 
Hattest du die Kamera auf dem Lenker montiert?


----------



## FatAlbert (13. März 2016)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Hi,
> schicke Aufnahmen.
> Hattest du die Kamera auf dem Lenker montiert?


Hi Dirk. Das Video stammt nicht von mir, aber ich nehme an, dass die Kamera am Lenker war.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. März 2016)

FatAlbert schrieb:


> Hi Dirk. Das Video stammt nicht von mir, aber ich nehme, dass die Kamera am Lenker war.



Ok, danke dir trotzdem.

Finde das ist verblüffend wenig verwackelt für ne Montage am Rahmen bzw. Lenker.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## ragazza (5. Juni 2016)

fahrradfahrer schrieb:


> würde auch gern enduro mitfahren. habe aber nur 140mm federweg, statt der geforderten 150mm.
> dafür 2,4er reifen und 14kg. wäre ich damit trotzdem zugelassen?


dann musst du dich wahrscheinlich in der Marathon-Strecke einschreiben, aber ist ja egal, da genau die gleiche Strecke.


----------



## jobeagle (10. Juni 2016)

Eine coole Veranstaltung! Wenns zeitlich (und wetterlich) klappt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Juni 2016)

So, der Wetterbericht rechtfertigt die lange Anfahrt: gemeldet! 

Da ich zu faul zum Umbauen bin, dieses Jahr mit Hardtail.

Was mich gerade auf der Veranstaltungsseite etwas verwundert hat:





Hardtail-Kurs??? Ist doch eines der wenigen Rennen in D, wo so ein Racefully (eventuell) wirklich was bringt. Tippfehler? Gerade da dies so betont wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (15. Juni 2016)

das hat mich auch schon verwundert. Natürlich kann man jede Strecke mit jedem Fahrrad fahren. In Trieb haben Fully-Fahrer aber definitiv mehr Spaß.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (16. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei und finds total klasse, das noch weitere 29 Endurofahrer die Carbonjungs vor sich herjagen werden.

Bis Sonntag
Andre


----------



## ragazza (16. Juni 2016)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Bin dabei und finds total klasse, das noch weitere 29 Endurofahrer die Carbonjungs vor sich herjagen werden.
> 
> Bis Sonntag
> Andre


viele Enduros sind auch auf Carbon aufgebaut. Und wieso *vor *uns herjagen ;-) ? Wir werden da einige einsammeln


----------



## SuperiorF40 (16. Juni 2016)

@ragazza: da hast du recht. Früher waren wir ja alle Sammler und Jäger. 

Mit Carbonjungs meinte ich die Teilnehmer, die vor dem Enduro Feld (mittlerweile über 30 Fahrer) auf die Mitteldistanz gehen....und dann von uns eingesammelt werden.


----------



## ragazza (16. Juni 2016)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> @ragazza: da hast du recht. Früher waren wir ja alle Sammler und Jäger.
> 
> Mit Carbonjungs meinte ich die Teilnehmer, die vor dem Enduro Feld (mittlerweile über 30 Fahrer) auf die Mitteldistanz gehen....und dann von uns eingesammelt werden.


das wird anfangs sehr anstrengend, sich erstmal durch die hintere Hälfte der Mitteldistanz durchzuwühlen. Da sind oft auch unerfahrene Hitzköpfe bei, die keine Regeln kennen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Juni 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> So, der Wetterbericht rechtfertigt die lange Anfahrt: gemeldet!
> 
> Da ich zu faul zum Umbauen bin, dieses Jahr mit Hardtail.
> 
> ...



Bin auch der Meinung, dass bei den meisten Marathons in D selten ein (Race)-Fully nötig ist - aber hier auf jeden Fall sinnvoll!


----------



## Cubie (18. Juni 2016)

Wird das morgen eine Schlammschlacht...
Wie ist die Einschätzung derer die den FBM schon mal gefahren sind?

Grüße
Cubie


----------



## ragazza (18. Juni 2016)

Cubie schrieb:


> Wird das morgen eine Schlammschlacht...
> Wie ist die Einschätzung derer die den FBM schon mal gefahren sind?
> 
> Grüße
> Cubie


ja, das könnte schon etwas rutschig werden. Vor allem, wenn schon ein paar Fahrer durch sind. Die Langdistanzler in der zweiten Runde wirds da besonders treffen. Aber von oben solls ja trocken bleiben. Es sind halt unzählige nasse Wurzeln auf der Strecke. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Im Ziel sind wir schlauer.


----------



## Cubie (18. Juni 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Nachdem es aber schon wieder pisst in strömen, hätte ich mir die Antwort eigentlich fast schon selber geben können

Naja egal, frei nach dem Motto" Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten" freue ich mich trotzdem auf das Rennen morgen.

Grüße Cubie


----------



## Cubie (19. Juni 2016)

Wieder Zuhause nach dem Rennen, kurzes Fazit:
1. Super Organisation an der Strecke und an Start/Ziel.
Viele Helfer, die für einen reibungslosen Ablauf und tolle Stimmung gesorgt haben.
2. Nach der Schlammpackung sehe ich ..... leider auch nicht jünger aus...

Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder, so eine Veranstaltung mit wunderschöner Streckenführung macht einfach Spaß.

Danke an den RVC Trieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperiorF40 (19. Juni 2016)

..da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Echt Top Veranstaltung mit vielen Singletrails und begeisternden Publikum. 
Nächstes Jahr garantiert wieder.
Egal wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## ragazza (19. Juni 2016)

Trieb ist halt, wie immer, Qualität. Ich hatte irre Spass auf der Strecke. Das Enduro war auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl. Ich war nicht wesentlich langsamer als mit den Racefullies in den Vorjahren, obwohl ich zuerst durch das ganze Feld der Mitteldistanz durchackern musste. hatte aber tolle Abfahrten. Manchmal wars etwas eng, weil viele Fahrer mit dem weichen, tiefen Boden überfordert waren. Da gabs sehr viel Fallobst.


----------

